# Phil Burley



## philburley (May 24, 2015)

Hello, I have been to the Philippines twice this year and I am seriously considering coming to live permanently. I woud prefer to live in the area of Zambales, so I would be looking to rent a furnished 2 bed apartment. I would be most grateful if any member could give me some information on property rental,, approximate cost of living, and any other info which would be helpful, many thanks.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

philburley said:


> Hello, I have been to the Philippines twice this year and I am seriously considering coming to live permanently. I woud prefer to live in the area of Zambales, so I would be looking to rent a furnished 2 bed apartment. I would be most grateful if any member could give me some information on property rental,, approximate cost of living, and any other info which would be helpful, many thanks.


They rent furnished apts in baretto st baretto beach resort and papagayo. About 10,000 php im told


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

philburley said:


> Hello, I have been to the Philippines twice this year and I am seriously considering coming to live permanently. I woud prefer to live in the area of Zambales, so I would be looking to rent a furnished 2 bed apartment. I would be most grateful if any member could give me some information on property rental,, approximate cost of living, and any other info which would be helpful, many thanks.


Hi Phil,

There are many areas to Zambales such as San Antonio etc. Pretty area but not sure of rentals that would suite your need there.
The best area that I know of where there are not only rentals, but all needed services and conveniences is on the old US Navy base at Subic.
There are apartments above the Cubi Point airport on Crown Peak and others scattered around the base. Upsides to living on base is that everything works the way it should and most everything is available within easy reach. It is safer-more secure, water is safe to drink anywhere on base, electric power is reliable as is internet service and the list goes on.
The Philippines being what it is, you should be here on the ground to choose a place to live. Never send advance payments or deposits to anyone - even a real estate or rental agent. A good place to get loads of info is the Subic Bay Chamber of Commerce.
We also have members living over that way that will probably chime in with far more ideas for living there than I can provide.
Best of luck and hope you find a good place to drop anchor.


Jet Lag


----------



## philburley (May 24, 2015)

*philburey*

Thanks, do you know the name of the company that does the rentals ?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

philburley said:


> Thanks, do you know the name of the company that does the rentals ?


Papagayo and baretto beach resort


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Within the Freeport, there is a Korean hotel at the corner of Argonaut Hwy/Rizal Hwy Welcome to one of the best hotels in Subic | RK Hotel | Online Hotel Booking System They were advertising for long term stays.

Jet was referring to Crown Peak OFFICIAL | WEBPAGE | Subic Bay - Crown Peak Garden Hotels @ low low| Corporate Rates | Direct Reservation that have apartments. Most do not however have kitchens or balconies that you could grill on.

If you want to live out in Barrio Barreto/Baloy Beach, look into the Marmont Hotel. They have some apartments for long term rentals on Del Pilar street. 

Up in San Antonio there are a lot of expats (UK, OZ, Kiwi, US, etc). Most have houses up there. 

The problem with finding a place here is it you have to be here. Very few online resources.

You can find some houses furnished and semi-furnished in the Freeport but that will cost more than outside. Typically 20,000p and up per month plus 2 month's deposit (first/last).

There are very few condos within the Freeport. Poco a Poco has some but has a waiting list I have heard.

Here is a tool that might be helpful Cost Of Living Comparison in comparing your location to Olongapo, Philippines

If you want I can pm you a real estate broker's info.


----------



## philburley (May 24, 2015)

Thank you very much for your reply, it is very helpful. <Snip> When I come back to live, I will stay with a friend in Angeles for a week or two then I will come to Zambales, check in a hotel until I find a place to rent long term which I would want furnished.

Kind regards

Phil


----------

